# Photo Tip ~ How to Showcase your Project



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

I am by far from being even a "good" photographer.
but, when I see people wanting to show off their magnificent project,
on a cluttered bench, I just cringe. because it only takes a minute to
get things organized and pay attention to how the project could look
when it is the focal point of the picture. 

for instance:
I just got a new Trail Camera the other day and I wanted to show it to you.

*you actually have to look for it - and when you do find it, you can't tell what it is.*









*I went to my local Box Store and bought a 3' roll-up vinyl window shade
(for all of eight bucks) and installed it under the shelf in the back of the desk lights.
it takes up very little space and does not interfere with anything when rolled up.*









*so - here is a very simple and inexpensive alternative to at least help you with
presenting your project in a professional manner. simply roll down the shade,
get the best light angles, and take some photos !!! more than one photo and
with different views would be most appreciated.
the shades are available at most Box Stores up to six feet wide. very durable
vinyl. easy to install and always ready when you need some quick photos.
looking forward to seeing some photos of your projects in a new light.*









*and here is the Trail Camera I wanted to show you.
I installed it in my den near my craft table so I could discover and document
WHO is coming into my work area at night and stealing and misplacing my
tools. well, so far, I haven't caught anyone on camera, but, I know they are
doing it. almost every morning, something is either missing completely or misplaced.
it is only a matter of time before I catch them !!!!* :shifty:








John

.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

I didn't have to look for it.
it's in the middle of the frame, and it doesn't resemble any woodworking thing that should be in the middle of the frame.


your point is not lost, however. another hobby I'm into is cooking. people post pix of a dish/whatever in the most utterly messy kitchen/counter/surrounds one can thing of. it's sheer carelessness. nothing more, nothing less, nothing other.


----------

